# I require help naming something epic -- please assist!



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I need a good idea for a clan name, but I've always been horrible with coming up for names for clans. I can name poems, songs, characters, locations in fantasy games... ANYTHING, but I cannot name clans. I'd love some assistance...

Shout out some suggestions please? It's a TF2 gaming clan, but try not to make the name about TF2 because we game hop.

Shoot!!!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2011)

The Dreamsong Donglers


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

Name it Smelge.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 10, 2011)

The Fraggin' Furfags.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The Fraggin' Furfags.


 
The fuck with my idea, go with this.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The Fraggin' Furfags.


 I second this.


----------



## anero (Jun 10, 2011)

Dirk Dickbutt and the Sunshine Band.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

anero said:


> Dirk Dickbutt and the Sunshine Band.


 
LOL!


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you please stop spewing out threads at such an abominable rate?


----------



## Xegras (Jun 10, 2011)

Furries use EPIC to liberally.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> Can you please stop spewing out threads at such an abominable rate?


 
Oh... 
Yeah, sorry, I just like the forums... :\


----------



## Aetius (Jun 11, 2011)

The Kool Kids Klub


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The Kool Kids Klub


 
Don't think I didn't notice the KKK initials.


----------



## Random User (Jun 11, 2011)

Name it "Satan and the Giant Mushroom"


----------



## Waffles (Jun 11, 2011)

"Penis"
Describes furry in one word!


----------



## Nyxneko (Jun 11, 2011)

The Warbling Porcupines.

that's all I have to say


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> "Penis"
> Describes furry in one word!


 
You mean DOG COCK right?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2011)

DD that is not one word :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 11, 2011)

heebiedabajeebies


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 11, 2011)

The Hat Merchants


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The Kool Kids Klub


 
There was a clan called the Kaptain Krunch Krew that ran a server in CoD4 that I played on a lot. 

...

Yeah.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The Fraggin' Furfags.


 
Furfrags


----------



## Brazen (Jun 11, 2011)

The Loose Clique of People With Somewhat Similar Interests and Hailing From The Same General Location Who Band Together For the Purpose of Enjoying Video Games


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 11, 2011)

Red Rocketry


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Red Rocketry


 
Red Rocket Science


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Red Rocket Science


Yess...

This is better


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

Brazen said:


> The Loose Clique of People With Somewhat Similar Interests and Hailing From The Same General Location Who Band Together For the Purpose of Enjoying Video Games


 
>2011
>still enjoying video games


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2011)

The Topic that Does Not Belong In The Den.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

> The Loose Clique of People With Somewhat Similar Interests and Hailing  From The Same General Location Who Band Together For the Purpose of  Enjoying Video Games


I'm enjoying the name, but more enjoying the fact that the =TLCOPWSSIAHFTSGLWBTFTPOEVG= tag will not be taken.



Radio Viewer said:


> Red Rocketry



I like that actually...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I like that actually...



...

*sigh*

Furfags... -.-


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Furfags... -.-


 
You're a furfag.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

Sollux said:


> You're a furfag.


 
Gentlemen, gentlemen. 


........We're all furfags.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 12, 2011)

I've played a few seasons of competitive TF2 and the best team name I saw was xXxBIG420BALLERSxXx


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 12, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> I've played a few seasons of competitive TF2 and the best team name I saw was xXxBIG420BALLERSxXx


 You should have looked harder.

Maybe the FurFrags?


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 13, 2011)

How about something Australian

"Fuck You and Fuck the Lot of Ya"
or
"The Dickbrain Party"


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2011)

Please Ban Us Admins


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Los Ã‰picos.

There, have at it.


----------

